# Musical Sampling releases Trailer Brass!



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey guys,

We're happy to announce that Trailer Brass is released!

For details, please visit: http://www.musicalsampling.com/


----------



## spaunsam7 (Nov 18, 2016)

Sounds awesome! Did @mverta get to do a demo for this? Really enjoyed his demo for Adventure Brass.


----------



## BNRSound (Nov 18, 2016)

Sounds awesome. Price TBA?


----------



## Vovique (Nov 18, 2016)

I want this library now, before I spend all of my Black Friday funds).


----------



## doctornine (Nov 18, 2016)

Thats BRAAAAAM-tastic


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 18, 2016)

Those demos sound phenomenal! Well done to the guys who composed them!


----------



## Polarity (Nov 18, 2016)

wow, totally unexpected this one is! 
The Horde patch is really impressive... makes you jump from the seat! 
GAS at high levels of pressure


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Nov 18, 2016)

This sounds good, but I would definitely want the 'raw' sound of 3x Cimbassi and 3x Tuba instead of being forced to have it processed with effects. (I'm sure I'm not alone here.) 

I would be a definite buyer if that was included.

Any chance we can see that on release? Or shortly after?


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 18, 2016)

Sounds fucking huge!

-DJ


----------



## Kony (Nov 19, 2016)

wow! that horde patch


----------



## midiman (Nov 20, 2016)

I would really like to hear a Mike Verta @mverta Demo! On Adventure brass, hearing his demo was what made me buy it.


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 20, 2016)

midiman said:


> I would really like to hear a Mike Verta @mverta Demo! On Adventure brass, hearing his demo was what made me buy it.



I don't think you will. Mike is very picky with what libraries he does demos for and *Trailer *Brass is not his thing. But I agree the Mike Verta demo for Adventure Brass is great.


----------



## benmrx (Nov 20, 2016)

Is this recorded in the same space as Adventure Brass? It sounds like a bigger space to my ears.


----------



## Blakus (Nov 20, 2016)

benmrx said:


> Is this recorded in the same space as Adventure Brass? It sounds like a bigger space to my ears.


It's been recorded in a concert hall. From the website: "_To get the wide, wall-of-brass sound we were looking for, we sat the players evenly across the stage of a huge concert hall"_

So yes, different from Adventure Brass.


----------



## benmrx (Nov 20, 2016)

Blakus said:


> It's been recorded in a concert hall. From the website: "_To get the wide, wall-of-brass sound we were looking for, we sat the players evenly across the stage of a huge concert hall"_
> 
> So yes, different from Adventure Brass.


Thanks. Really like the sound of this hall! It sounds nice and punchy, yet also deep, 3D, etc without the instruments sounding too distant.


----------



## ctsai89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Blakus may I ask you which other libraries did you use in your demo? and what's the decibel value of difference between each of them in order to mix the strings/winds/brass all together?


----------



## constaneum (Nov 20, 2016)

actually. i'm curious with the library file size. It's only 2.4GB uncompressed ??? With three mic positions and it's still that small ?


----------



## keepforest (Nov 20, 2016)

All the demos sound really great. 

So many amazing libraries were released in the past months


----------



## desert (Nov 20, 2016)

I thought Alex said he was no longer creating sample demos. Oh well, happy to hear another one of his compositions


----------



## AllanH (Nov 20, 2016)

that sounds really good. Interesting concept. Looking forward to the details.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 20, 2016)

Hey fellas,

Trailer brass is released! Thanks again for the kind words and hope you dig the library.


----------



## SBK (Nov 21, 2016)

Holy $##%^$&


----------



## smoothielova (Nov 21, 2016)

It is fantastic!


----------



## SBK (Nov 26, 2016)

This thing is beast! Really! Like a real big orchestra! Hans Zimmer and above quality!


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 28, 2016)

Couldn't resist and bought it yesterday. Since then: BBBBBBRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. Reduced to what's important, easy to use, sounds huge right out of the box. Really well done, guys.


----------



## Polarity (Nov 28, 2016)

I like it very much (especially the Horde patch), but I'm not sure I need this library and I to save the money for Adventure Brass and Soaring Strings instead.


----------

